# Convicts and Pleco?



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

I just got a breeding pair of Convicts, will my pleco be safe? Right now they are in a 10g (yes, I know, too small)


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Normally I would say probably since plecos are pretty tough but there's no where for him to go in a 10G tank. So I would say no, he's not safe unless you have a rock or something he can hide in where the cons can't get him.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

jason_nj said:


> Normally I would say probably since plecos are pretty tough but there's no where for him to go in a 10G tank. So I would say no, he's not safe unless you have a rock or something he can hide in where the cons can't get him.


Oh, there are plenty of hiding places for him.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

I had cons and a pleco for a bit in my 75 and the pleco's fins got torn to shreds. He was fine when he hid in the cave, but if he went for the algae the cons would attack him until he hid again. So I would suggest you pay close attention to the level of aggression that the cons show towards the pleco. I doubt the pleco would be fatally harmed, but the constant abuse isn't ideal.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

duds said:


> I had cons and a pleco for a bit in my 75 and the pleco's fins got torn to shreds. He was fine when he hid in the cave, but if he went for the algae the cons would attack him until he hid again. So I would suggest you pay close attention to the level of aggression that the cons show towards the pleco. I doubt the pleco would be fatally harmed, but the constant abuse isn't ideal.


I know it's still early to tell, but so far my pleco is holding his own. The male con nipped at him once or twice, but stopped after my pleco chased him around the tank lol.


----------



## elirn (Apr 14, 2009)

In my experience the pleco will eventually be killed. Especially, if it is a small pleco. 
My pleco looked like a whittled stick after the con had killed it.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Well right now my pleco is about 3-4 times bigger than the convict pair.

The female is actually a bit larger than the male and is closely following him around the tank. She's not nipping at him or anything, just always looking for him. Is this normal?


----------

